# CNC Milling Machine Conversion



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been busy lately on something that is not a router but uses what I learn from building a CNC router table. Ever wonder how to Make a CNC Milling machine? Well I am working on that now. I am blogging about the project on Blog - THE MAKERS GUIDE. Those post are going to be more technical, but I will also write an easier to understand version on my other blog « MAKER MOVEMENT PROJECTS. 

If this is off topic then feel free to remove it. I just thought some folks might find it interesting.

Bill

Grizzly G0704 Milling Machine Unboxing - YouTube


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I just got a Shopfox Adjustable Mobile base for my milling machine. This base could also be used on a router table, tablesaw, drill press or many other tools. Here is a video of the Unboxing. 

My impression is that I would buy it again. I would get another Shopfox Mobile base if I needed a second mobile tool base.

Shopfox Mobile Base Unboxing and Assembly - YouTube


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I'd love to see this! How cool would it be if a guy could make my own water blocks for cooling a computer . I've always been very envious of people who own and know how to use a cnc milling machine


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Rainman,

Post a picture of what you want to make.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have to search but a firebird hood bird that is on the TransAms in 78 . I have the vector somewhere , found it free on the net.
This is how it turned out on my laser doing a test on mdf


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I just checked out that mobile base . I never seen them before and they could come in very handy in my garage . 

I hate manuals and prefer watching videos , good job . I see you have more videos on YouTube so I will definitely be checking them out. Thanks


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Bill I just checked out that mobile base . I never seen them before and they could come in very handy in my garage .
> 
> I hate manuals and prefer watching videos , good job . I see you have more videos on YouTube so I will definitely be checking them out. Thanks


Rainman,

I'm glad the video was helpful. I enjoy posting videos on youtube, since I retired it is one of the things that keeps me busy. Here is my youtube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/bgriggstwcny

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

When you build a CNC machine you have to figure out what electronic components to use. This process can stump many people and prevent them from going ahead with the project. So I thought I would share what some of the basic components do.

Stepper motors - Are a special type of motor that can be made to move in specific increments rather than continuous rotation. Steppers offer a fine level of control.

Stepper motor Drivers - Are a circuit board or solid state unit that is wired to the leads of the stepper motor and also to a computer port (either directly or through a breakout board). The driver converts electronic signals into mechanical shaft rotation signals at the stepper motor. 

Breakout boards - A breakout board is a special interface that connects all the wires from individual components in one place. The breakout board routes the input signals to the proper output device.

Motion Control boards - Motion control boards interpret the electronic signals received from the computer program (g-code) such as Mach3. It then sends the proper sequence of step and direction signals to the windings of the stepper motor.

Power supply - The power supply converts AC voltage into DC voltage for the CNC components. 

These are the basic components to get started. There are many other additional devices that you can add but these are the basics for a modern controller. If you would like more details and an example of the control electronics I am building for my latest machine, check out my blog post at Making A CNC Milling Machine - CNC Electronics - THE MAKERS GUIDE.

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill I have to give credit to people who can built a cnc router table . I think I'd be willing to try someday unless a guy was to happen upon a great deal at an auction .
Building one from the ground up though would sure help with understanding the system and most likely be beneficial for trouble shooting any issues that arise .


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Bill I have to give credit to people who can built a cnc router table . I think I'd be willing to try someday unless a guy was to happen upon a great deal at an auction .
> Building one from the ground up though would sure help with understanding the system and most likely be beneficial for trouble shooting any issues that arise .


RainMan,

It is not difficult to do. But, it is a big project. The best way to go is from a good set of plans. There are forums that do a great job at explaining every step. People are very helpful to. 

When I built my first machine about 10 years ago, there was no one place you could get all the information you needed to build a machine. That is changing now. 

If you or anyone else here wants to build a CNC Router table, just let me know and I will help you all I can. It is the least I can do to help pay back all the folks who have helped me over the years.

Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Your work has inspired me to also make my own CNC. I had several old printers in the house that didn't work anymore, so I stripped them all for anything "valuable" then threw away all the remaining plastic. I ended up with an assortment of stepper motors, linear rods of various dimension, switches, bearings, etc. 

I found three 4-wire steppers of about the same spec, and had enough 8mm rod for X and Y axis guides. Some 6mm rod for Z. 

Picked up the tinyG controller from https://www.synthetos.com/project/tinyg/, some bearing blocks from adafruit.com, and am using 1/2" (12mm) Baltic Birch plywood for most of the frame and platform. I already have a 25"x50" Probotix Meteor CNC so used it to cut the BB ply. 

I'm working slow, solving each problem as I come to it. The need to coordinate dimensions in X, Y, and Z planes for all parts is critical. Mine is a tiny CNC with 6" x 12" cutting area, intended for making 1/4 scale models from full scale drawings that could be cut on any 2'x4' CNC. 

I have all three axis designed, built, and moving. The X under power. Y and Z are waiting for some machining done on their drive screws. 

No small project, but great fun.

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Your work has inspired me to also make my own CNC. I had several old printers in the house that didn't work anymore, so I stripped them all for anything "valuable" then threw away all the remaining plastic. I ended up with an assortment of stepper motors, linear rods of various dimension, switches, bearings, etc.
> 
> I found three 4-wire steppers of about the same spec, and had enough 8mm rod for X and Y axis guides. Some 6mm rod for Z.
> 
> ...


I hope you post a video on YouTube when it's done . That sounds extremely cool !


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> I hope you post a video on YouTube when it's done . That sounds extremely cool !


I decided to trace down and solve some backlash on my X axis and unfortunately discovered there is about 1/32" play in the motor shaft I've been using. I ordered a new (cheap) stepper motor from Amazon which should be here today to see if it would be any better. If it is I'll scrap the recycled printer motors and buy two more to use on my TinyCNC. The resolution on new motors should be better as the old printer motors have 7.5 degree step per pulse when new ones typically have 1.8 degree per pulse. 

I'll admit watching the X axis work as I tested a few small g-code files on it was indeed fascinating. With such a small platform I decided to make the cutting table move in X and Y directions, and all the Z has to do is move up and down. The general shop rule being to move a handheld router over work that is too large for a router table, and move the work over (or under in this case) a stationary router when the router is bigger than the work. 

I require my furniture design students to make 1/4 scale models of their designs to test before committing to full scale prototypes. Once the TinyCNC is done it will be used to make 1/4 scale parts from full scale drawings. The TinyG controller is relatively easy to program for such things.

4D


----------

